

ASK HN: What are your feelings if this was your app? - cyanbane
http://s.wsj.net/public/resources/images/BN-AL861_111913_J_20131119144219.jpg
(Molhem Barakat&#x2F;Reuters) is the credit for the image - any person looking at the image url can tell where it is from, that being said I am purposefully not giving the context of the picture.
======
cyanbane
(Molhem Barakat/Reuters) is the credit for the intriguing image. I am
intentionally linking to the site's image and not giving the context of the
app user in the submission link. (note: it can be found here -
[http://blogs.wsj.com/photojournal/2013/11/19/photos-of-
the-d...](http://blogs.wsj.com/photojournal/2013/11/19/photos-of-the-day-
nov-19-3/3/) )

